# Fuse blow/no tail or dash lights



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I'll start by saying I hate very few things on his planet, tracking down electrical issues is one of them!!!

My taillight fuse has blown twice, I know to check grounds first but I wondered if you guys know where I should start looking? If there a "common" place to look at when the taillights are fubarded? Meaning is there a known problem area to look at first?

Thanks in advance for any and all help. Dan


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Corrosion in the taillight sockets is where you begin. Pull all the bulbs and give 'em a check.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Automatic car? TH-400? If so, check the connector to the transmission kick down switch and the wire. If that shorts, it can blow that fuse.

Bear


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> Automatic car? TH-400? If so, check the connector to the transmission kick down switch and the wire. If that shorts, it can blow that fuse.
> 
> Bear


AH HA!!! Yes on both counts!! AND I just had the transmission rebuilt so that may be the issue! Thanks Bear!

Pontiac Jim, I noticed some issue there too so I'll disconnect the tail light harness, install a new fuse and see if it blows. Then I'll know it's not in the rear end it's self.

I think I officially love this site!!!


----------

